# No place like home



## Salmantina

Hello everyone,

I am looking for all the possible translations I can get for the sentence "No place like home". I want to use it to prepare a surprise for a friend of mine. Apart from that, it seemed to me an interesting topic for this forum, because many members are currently living abroad or in another part of their own country.

To kick off, here´s the Dutch version:
"Oost, west, thuis best"

Greetings


----------



## spakh

In Turkish 'Ev gibisi yok.' We can also say 'Evim evim güzel evim.' but it is the exact tranlation of home sweet home.


----------



## huelin

German: "Zu Hause ist es am schönsten".

Spanish: "No hay lugar como el hogar" (Which you'll probably know, living in Salamanca...)


----------



## claudine2006

In Italian we say: casa dolce casa (home sweet home).


----------



## gao_yixing

Hi
We don't have an idiomatic expression of this sentence. So maybe the translation would look a little bit long.
没有什么地方比家更好了.
mei you shen me di fang bi jia geng hao le.

A literal translation of "Home, Sweet Home" is 家，甜蜜的家.(jia, tian mi de jia)

Instead, we have an idiomatic expression: 家的感觉真好（jia de gan jue zhen hao), which literally means the feeling at home is really great.

Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## darthnick

In Russian - "В гостях хорошо, но дома лучше".


----------



## Bríd óg Ní Mháille

níl aon tinteán ná do thinteán féin (Ghaeilge - Irish)


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: "Não há lugar como a nossa casa".


----------



## Lemminkäinen

In Norwegian you say: *borte bra, men hjemme best* which literally means 'away good, but home best' (it's just as grammatically uncorrect as in English  )


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Všude dobře, doma nejlíp.
Literally: Everywhere good, at home best.


----------



## Touse

"There's no place like home" is best translated in Dutch by the proverb. _"Zoals het klokje thuis tikt, tikt het nergens."_ Which translates literally as "Like the clock ticks at home, so it ticks nowhere".


----------



## Thomas1

Jana337 said:


> Czech: Všude dobře, doma nejlíp.
> Literally: Everywhere good, at home best.


We have very similar saying in Polish:
_Wszędzie dobrze, ale najlepiej w domu._
Everywhere good, but best at home.


Tom


----------



## roh3x2n

Farsi

Hech Jahe Misle Khana nist
Aasheeya, Deeyaar,watan, khana etc = home,

There are too many words in FArsi for home


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
我が家が一番
wagaya-ga ichiban
One's home is the best.


----------



## l3376876

gao_yixing said:


> Hi
> *We don't have an idiomatic expression of this sentence. So maybe the translation would look a little bit long.*
> 
> *Hi, yixing. Don't you remember the proverb--*
> 
> *金窩銀窩不如自己的狗窩*
> 
> *Well, litterally it means:*
> 
> *Golden (kennels) or silvers kennels, our dog-eared kennel is the best.*
> 
> *Love,*
> 
> *Lewis Jian*


----------



## gao_yixing

l3376876 said:


> gao_yixing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> *We don't have an idiomatic expression of this sentence. So maybe the translation would look a little bit long.*
> 
> *Hi, yixing. Don't you remember the proverb--*
> 
> *金窩銀窩不如自己的狗窩*
> 
> *Well, litterally it means:*
> 
> *Golden (kennels) or silvers kennels, our dog-eared kennel is the best.*
> 
> *Love,*
> 
> *Lewis Jian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Yeah. I forgot this.
> Uh...in Chinese, there are more.
> Thank you very much.
> Regards,
> Anthony
Click to expand...


----------



## betulina

Hi!

I think the most idiomatic one in Catalan would be "*Enlloc com a casa*".


----------



## elpoderoso

Salmantina said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am looking for all the possible translations I can get for the sentence "No place like home". I want to use it to prepare a surprise for a friend of mine. Apart from that, it seemed to me an interesting topic for this forum, because many members are currently living abroad or in another part of their own country.
> 
> To kick off, here´s the Dutch version:
> "Oost, west, thuis best"
> 
> Greetings


I don't know any Dutch but my English is ok,so i imagine the above translates as ''East,West, home is best''
Am I right?


----------



## l3376876

elpoderoso said:


> I don't know any Dutch but my English is ok,so i imagine the above translates as ''East,West, home is best''
> Am I right?


 
To the best of my memory, elpoperoso, the proverb in English version should go like this:

East or west, home is the best.

cordially,

Lewis


----------



## elpoderoso

l3376876 said:


> To the best of my memory, elpoperoso, the proverb in English version should go like this:
> 
> East or west, home is the best.
> 
> cordially,
> 
> Lewis


Sorry i was trying a literal translation of the Dutch


----------



## Etcetera

darthnick said:


> In Russian - "В гостях хорошо, но дома лучше".


I've never heard this expression with но. Only with a: В гостях хорошо, а дома лучше.


----------



## l3376876

Etcetera said:


> I've never heard this expression with но. Only with a: *В гостях хорошо, а дома лучше.*


 
Hi, Etcetera. Sorry, but would you please translate it litteraly into English so that we can share.


----------



## Etcetera

l3376876 said:


> Hi, Etcetera. Sorry, but would you please translate it litteraly into English so that we can share.


Hi.
Sure. "It's nice to stay at a friend's place, but it's better to be at home". 
Of course, it doesn't mean that you shouldn't visit you friends. It means basically the same as the English "Home sweet home".


----------



## l3376876

Etcetera said:


> Hi.
> Sure. "It's nice to stay at a friend's place, but it's better to be at home".
> Of course, it doesn't mean that you shouldn't visit you friends. It means basically the same as the English "Home sweet home".


 
Thanks, Etcetera, for the interpretation. I get the whole picture because I've been there.  We Chinese have also a similar saying,i.e. everyone needs a place where s/he can put their feet. 
Thanks, btw, your English writing is excellent!


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Kod kuće je najlepše (it's the best at home).​


----------



## Ilmo

In *Finnish* we don't have exactly the same phrase. One phrase that is most close to it is *Oma koti kullan kallis* - literally translated "The own home worth gold". However, the normal meaning of the word "kallis" is not "worth" but "expensive", and there is a lot of truth in the phrase also interpreted that way: *The own home expensive as gold!*

However, there are several other sayings that point out that "the own home is the best place in the world", *oma koti on maailman paras paikka.*


----------



## Salmantina

Well, elpoderoso, nicely done Where did you learn that? You are right, it´s just that I don´t know of a literal Dutch translation of the English sentence. It would sound weird . And I think that one goes for more languages. You can´t always translate proverbs literally. Thank god for this forum, because now I have some suitable equivalents  You´re great! (In Dutch. Jullie zijn geweldig!, in Spanish: ¡Sois la leche!)

Greetings


----------



## linguist786

Although I have never actually heard this, this is what it would be in:
(All literally mean "No place like home")

*Gujarati:*

ઘર જેવી કોઇ જગા નઈ
_ghar jevi koi jagaa nai_

*Hindi:*

घर जैसी कोइ जगा नहीं
_ghar jaisii koi jagaa nahiiN_

*Urdu:*

گهر جيسى كوئى جگا نہيں
_ghar jaisii koi jagaa nahiiN_


----------



## elpoderoso

Salmantina said:


> Well, elpoderoso, nicely done Where did you learn that? You are right, it´s just that I don´t know of a literal Dutch translation of the English sentence. It would sound weird . And I think that one goes for more languages. You can´t always translate proverbs literally. Thank god for this forum, because now I have some suitable equivalents  You´re great! (In Dutch. Jullie zijn geweldig!, in Spanish: ¡Sois la leche!)
> 
> Greetings


Thanks, my guess was based on my native English, a poor understanding of German and the context


----------



## charlie2

l3376876 said:


> Thanks, Etcetera, for the interpretation. I get the whole picture because I've been there. We Chinese have also a similar saying,i.e. everyone needs a place where s/he can put their feet.
> Thanks, btw, your English writing is excellent!


I would be grateful if you could give the original version of this saying in Chinese.


----------



## gao_yixing

charlie2 said:


> I would be grateful if you could give the original version of this saying in Chinese.


Hi
I don't know the saying, actually. But if transalted into Chinese literally, it's 人皆需有立足之地.
Regards,
Anthony


----------



## charlie2

gao_yixing said:


> Hi
> I don't know the saying, actually. But if transalted into Chinese literally, it's 人皆需有立足之地.
> Regards,
> Anthony


Thank you for your try, but it is not a literal translation that I am after. (I can do that. )
I am not aware of such a saying either. That's why I asked.


----------



## l3376876

charlie2 said:


> I would be grateful if you could give the original version of this saying in Chinese.


 
Hi, charlie. Well, actually, it's just a saying. I remembered when I got my first small secondhand apartment, one of my friends said to me, "At least, you got a place to put your feet in." Well, it quite fit in the case of Etcetera's proverb; therefore, I mentioned it there. 
Here is the Chinese version:

至少有個落腳的地方

What about Hong Kong, are there similar sayings to share with us?

Cordially,

Lewis

P.S. How do you say "hand" in Cantonese?


----------



## boogey

Lemminkäinen said:


> In Norwegian you say: *borte bra, men hjemme best* which literally means 'away good, but home best' (it's just as grammatically uncorrect as in English  )



And in Swedish: *Borta bra men hemma bäst*.


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:

well, in Romanian we have "Casă dulce casă" which is actually "Home sweet home". 
"No place like home" would be "Niciunde (nu-i) ca acasă". "nu-i" is not necessary, using it would be like saying "there's no place like home"/"no place is like home" in English.


Parakseno.


----------



## charlie2

l3376876 said:


> Hi, charlie. Well, actually, it's just a saying. I remembered when I got my first small secondhand apartment, one of my friends said to me, "At least, you got a place to put your feet in." Well, it quite fit in the case of Etcetera's proverb; therefore, I mentioned it there.
> Here is the Chinese version:
> 
> 至少有個落腳的地方


 
To me, it is rather a way of cheering up people who have been trying to find a place to stay. 落腳=putting your feet down is a colloquial way of saying "stay" or "settle down", hardly a proverb or idiom. It even has a sense of "being temporary".



> What about Hong Kong, are there similar sayings to share with us?


 
I believe we have the idiomatic saying 在家千日好﹐出外半朝難. It is not just said in Hong Kong actually. A literal translation will be : Being at home is always (for thousand days) good. Being away from home is tough enough just for half a morning. The second part of the saying has its variants like 出外半天難 , with 天 (=day) instead of 朝 (=morning).



> P.S. How do you say "hand" in Cantonese?


 
Please see here .


----------



## kewongjapan

Well for malay: Tiada lain rumah selain rumah ini.
Literal trans: No have else house besides house this.

The translation comes out really rough, but it would mean "there's no place like home" to someone who speaks malay. Hope that helps your project  When is it due?


----------



## mcibor

Thomas1 said:


> We have very similar saying in Polish:
> _Wszędzie dobrze, ale najlepiej w domu._
> Everywhere good, but best at home.
> 
> 
> Tom



Thomas, I think more appropriate version is:_
Wszędzie dobrze, ale w domu najlepiej.
_
Also you can say:
_Nie ma jak w domu
_There is no (place) like home


----------



## Salmantina

kewongjapan said:


> Well for malay: Tiada lain rumah selain rumah ini.
> Literal trans: No have else house besides house this.
> 
> The translation comes out really rough, but it would mean "there's no place like home" to someone who speaks malay. Hope that helps your project  When is it due?


 
Thnx. It´s not really a project. It´s for a surprise for a friend of mine from Holland. The thing is, we were both doing our workmanship here in Salamanca, but she finished before me. 

She was kind of homesick for a while, and she was really happy to be able to go home again. For her goodbye-party  we (myself and another friend) bought her a cake and I made the figure of a house on it with a sun and a tree etc. (like in those childrens´ drawings). I gave it to her together with a postal with all the translations of the proverbs you´ve been providing me with.

So that is the story behind it and I really love it that everybody keeps contributing to this thread.

Thank you very mucho


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*אין כמו בבית* (_ein kmo babait_)

(Rough translation: nothing is like [being] at home.)


----------



## Thomas1

mcibor said:


> Thomas, I think more appropriate version is:
> _Wszędzie dobrze, ale w domu najlepiej._
> 
> Also you can say:
> _Nie ma jak w domu_
> There is no (place) like home


I heard both, but yours indeed seems to be more appropriate. Thanks.

Tom


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

FRANCAIS : " On n'est jamais si bien que chez soi" ( it's never as cosy as at home )


----------



## Samsara

In mauritian creole, we would say :
En créole mauricien_,_ on pourrait dire :
 
"Pa éna pli bon place ki la caze."


----------



## elroy

Colloquial (Palestinian) Arabic: فش بعد البيت (_fish ba`d il-beet_)

I don't know if there's a corresponding saying in standard Arabic.


----------



## tanzhang

In Tagalog:
Walang lugar katulad nang bahay.
There is no place like home.

I think that's what it's suppose to be...


----------



## Arrius

English:  "(Be it ever so humble), there's no place like home" or    "Home sweet home". There is an old song with all these words in it.
Spanish: "Dulce hogar"(Sweet home).
German:  "Eig(e)ner Herd ist Goldes wert" (One's own hearth {i.e. fireplace} is worth gold).
French:   "Ma maison est mon château" (My house is my castle).
I think the Afrikaans is the same as the Dutch except that  the adverbs "oost" and "west" lose their t here and the adjective "best" too.
Couldn't think of the Latin: "Domus optimus" prehaps?  Or find the Arabic: "almanzil  huwa alafdal" maybe?  Any better ideas anyone?


----------



## elroy

Arrius said:


> Or find the Arabic: "almanzil huwa alafdal" maybe? Any better ideas anyone?


 That literally means "The home is the best."  It's grammatically correct, but it doesn't have the strength expressed in the English expression.  It almost sounds like an advertisement.


----------



## Arrius

Colloquial (Palestinian) Arabic: فش بعد البيت (_fish ba`d il-beet_)

Sorry,elroy, I somehow overlooked your entry with the above Palestinian equivalent or I wouldn't have ventured an Arabic rendering.
The literal translation would seem to be "there is nothing after the house/home",meaning " there is nothing better than home".


----------



## elroy

Arrius said:


> The literal translation would seem to be "there is nothing after the house/home",meaning " there is nothing better than home".


 Right.    It is an idiomatic usage.


----------



## Samsara

elroy said:


> That literally means "The home is the best." It's grammatically correct, but it doesn't have the strength expressed in the English expression. It almost sounds like an advertisement.


Exactly .
In french, we don't have any equivalence saying " No place like home''.
However, I would say something like :
'' On est bien chez soi " or " Qu'est-ce qu'on est bien chez soi ! "


----------



## Y CYMRO

Welsh translation:

'Does unlle fel cartref.

(The ' before the "Does" infers a missing word or part of a word which has been left out of the verbal sentence.  In this case the negative word 'nid' meaning not or no.  If the sentence was to be written in correct format it would be:

Nid oes unlle fel cartref.


----------



## sarcie

Bríd óg Ní Mháille said:


> níl aon tinteán ná do thinteán féin (Ghaeilge - Irish)



I always learned this as:
_Níl aon tinteán *mar* do thinteán féin._
Maybe a regional variation?

A pretty literal translation would be: 
_There's no fireside like your own fireside._


----------



## Encolpius

Jana337 said:


> Czech: Všude dobře, doma nejlíp.
> Literally: Everywhere good, at home best.


 

in Hungarian

*Mindenhol jó, de legjobb otthon. *

literally: everywhere good, at home best 
It's true.


----------

